# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  I tried to delete the threads, but....i dont know how.

## Markospoon

I looked and looked, but can't figure out how to delete a thread.
Sorry folks

How or can you delte a thread?

----------


## SLP

I thought that only a moderator could delete an entire thread.  If you meant* your own* message there is an edit function once you have typed and posted.

----------

